# Catfish Tournament @ Conroe 4/8



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

Our Masonic Lodge is holding another Catfish Tourney @ Conroe to raise money for youth. Please take a look and let me know if you have any questions. Contact information is at the bottom of the flyer. Registration Form and Rules to follow.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for moving the date earlier . We shouldn't have any risks of losing fish to the thermocline then if it was being held during June or July . April was a very fun month to fish for catfish last year . I look forward to coming out again and supporting it. Hopefully , we will have some better weather then last's years but if we don't I know now what not to do .


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks jeff. we will get the rules and registration up soon. having a hard time uploading everything to the fishing websites. technology is a killer. 
The two things we wanted to do better with was the time of year and endeing a bit earlier in the morning. last year everyone fished and weighed ain and waited a few hours to eat. we will eat around 9am and have awards and raffle earlier to get all the competitors who fished all night home.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*Catish tournament*

Here is a link with all the info. 
http://fairbankslodge.com/
Hope to see you there


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Hope to see everyone back along with some new faces.


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

*More info.*

Cody,

I am fishing with you correct?


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it 250 for biggest fish caught on rod or jug? Or does each division have there own separate 250 big fish? I don't think rod n reel fisherman gonna stand much chance against juggernauts with hundreds of hooks out? Lol.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Read the rules! It says there's 2 divisions. Rod fishermen aren't competing against the juggers.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, there are 2 divisions. Its a $250 prize in 2 different divisions.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be there again this year. Seems like this thing is getting better with each year. I'll put the flyer out at the marina and try to get some more people to fish it. There were alot of teams last year. It was just biggest five fish. Glad to see some prize money this year, makes it more interesting. Calm down gone fishin fella and bring your rods. I plan on taking 250 for rod n reel big one! For anyone who hasn't fished it, it is a good time.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*tourny*

glad you guys will be back... its good to see you on this board.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

John and I will be partnering up with my 14 year old daughter and his 15 year old daughter so we should have a blast !


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

2 weeks away!


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Yall don't be scared. Come on out and fish.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

One week from tomorrow, Who's ready. See Yall at the weigh in Sat morning.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

preregistering is going well. Thanks to everyone . Make sure we get to visit.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

We are signed up . I look forward to meeting everyone !


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I guess it is time to put my 2 cents in. Had a blast last year and will be back with a full team. You still having the silent auctions etc this year?? Drink tooo much beer to get the big fish or the money but cleaned up on the auction not a lot of bidders last year and you guys had some cool stuff. I came out way ahead!!! Again very good tournament and thanks for letting us come out and have some fun.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*raffle*

i hope it is as good as it was last year. academy on 290 and 6 gave us some nice stuff. you can definately tell the economy is taking a hit. right now we are at 40 signed up. way ahead of last year for pre registering. i hope we put a good show on.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Are the two divisions about even or are there more juggers? Just wondering thanks. I'm sure there will be people sighing up Friday evening. My fishing partner and I will be doing that. Hopefully the fishing will be good this weekend, and the wind won't be too bad.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

kind of split. Last year we had 10 preregister and 44 walk up to fish. That would put us in the 80s if that happened now.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

It's gonna b a little windy tonight.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I know y'all are already out there fishing but good luck to ya and be careful!


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to thank everyone who came out and participate. We had 74 total sign up. We grew 20 from last year. Congradulations to the winners of the tournament. Winning stringer rod was 70pounds won by Bowling Robinson. Biggest cat rod was 37pounds caught by Big D. Biggest Jugs was won the team Hard Times at 62 pounds. The biggest Fish jug was caught by Mcdonald and Johnson at 38 pounds. Again thank you for participating. I think everyone had fun and the most important is people stayed safe in the windy conditions that started the tournament. We have a date set for next year on April 6th and 7th.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad to hear all went well. As windy as it was I said a prayer for y'all out there.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

pics
http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?fbid=202183363147852&id=100000685703627&aid=50570


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

any pic's can post here for non face bookers?

Wish I could of fished it this year! Got stood up with my Bro!!.......
I will have a boat soon tho! Ha!

Thanks
Swamp


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Wow !! That was a great tourney that these guys put on ! I was surprised that how many folks were at the raffle and they had some great gifts in the raffle . I won a 7 bearing bait casting reel and an Academy tackle box which I was very excited about winning . Thank you so much and the breakfast tacos were really great !! 

I look forward in the next one . Maybe y'all should consider having two a year !


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for fishing Jeff. I think we are going to get with the guys that are running the operation military catfish tournament and make a 2 tourny series. I love helping put this on for the catfish community but between work and family 2 would be tough for me. Do you think moving weigh in up to 8am would be ok? I was thinmking about that as i looked out and most people were in by 745. 
wes


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the military one in may! Had a good time.


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Had a great time again this year. Thanks for putting this on it was first class all the way!!! It was cool to get out there with some of the best in the state and see where I stacked up. I can't wait to fish the tournament in May. Another good cause and should be just as fun. Anyone got the details on the May tournament???????????


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's may 17? It's back in the old threads. I believe $10.00 from every entry is going to the pot. For heaviest 5 fish. Should be some good money and for a good cause. Military Embrace tournament or something.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

May 13. Gonna be 5 heaviest fish wins it.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

May 13. Gonna be 5 heaviest fish wins it.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

hiram abiff said:


> Thanks for fishing Jeff. Do you think moving weigh in up to 8am would be ok? I was thinmking about that as i looked out and most people were in by 745.
> wes


If you do it earlier , I wouldn't see a problem especially if you could serve those breakfast tacos at that time !!! Hint hint !! Lol


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

we can do that. is seems like most of everyone was hanging out by 8. we can do the weigh in and raffle and be done by 930. Just a thought


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

http://fairbankslodge.com/photos/catfish_round-up_2011
pics


----------



## HockleyHelpingHands (Feb 7, 2011)

*Operation Military Embrace Charity Catfish Tournament*

Here is the link with information for the tourney May 13th & 14th.

http://omefishing.dojiggy.com


----------



## HockleyHelpingHands (Feb 7, 2011)

*Operation Military Embrace Charity Catfish Tournament*



Southern Catdaddy said:


> I think it's may 17? It's back in the old threads. I believe $10.00 from every entry is going to the pot. For heaviest 5 fish. Should be some good money and for a good cause. Military Embrace tournament or something.


The tournament is May 13th & 14th. Yes, $10.00 from each entry is going to the big fish pot for each category. It is being sponsored by Operation Military Embrace and Hockley Helping Hands. Please click on the link below for more information.

http://omefishing.dojiggy.com


----------



## HockleyHelpingHands (Feb 7, 2011)

*Operation Military Embrace Charity Catfish Tournament*



GTRTEXAS said:


> Had a great time again this year. Thanks for putting this on it was first class all the way!!! It was cool to get out there with some of the best in the state and see where I stacked up. I can't wait to fish the tournament in May. Another good cause and should be just as fun. Anyone got the details on the May tournament???????????


Hello! Here is the link for all the information on the May 13th & 14th tournament.

http://omefishing.dojiggy.com


----------



## HockleyHelpingHands (Feb 7, 2011)

*Operation Military Embrace Charity Catfish Tournament*

http://omefishing.dojiggy.com


----------

